# When police dogs attack fellow officer and their handlers!



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thought this story was interesting....Three police dogs were released of their duties from a Braintree police dept due to being overly aggressive and attacking their trainers/handlers and patrol partners. One was PTS and I'm not sure what has become of the other two. Now I have been to some K9 state police demonstrations where they are working the dogs and most of the dogs you could pet and were super friendly. I do remember however their being a couple that were unapproachable and could only be handled by their trainiers due to an aggressive nature. I thought a well rounded working K9 is supposed to be trained and socailzed so that it isn't a public safety concern and can be turned off an on when need be when chasing down a suspect? I grew up with working police K9 dogs who when they came home at night layed by the fireplace and slept on my bed with me. They were police dogs but also stable family pets. Just curious how you all feel about that? :cop:

Here's the whole story
Braintree Police K-9 unit taken out of service | South - WCVB Home


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahaha... this is a soapbox issue for me... :goodpost:

I've done the work and this type of thing happens alot. Matter of fact most attacks on children are by GSD or Mali's even more important (police dogs) HOWEVER there is such a political hype and agenda to be had and believed by all that the police will save us from crime, that the idea is to big to fail. Yes many many many police dog attacks even when reported on the news its lightly and soon the entire actions falls away. Police dogs attack innocent civilians all the time and turn on handlers quite often. Because they're breeding the 20th/21st century war dogs no longer used for herding or stock guardians since WWII they have been selectively bred for HA and manstopping ability.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i read an article like this a month or so ago, and it just rubs me the wrong way. i think no matter the circumstance if a dog like that attacks for no reason the out come should be the same. if it was a pit bull type dog that attacked someone the news would be all over it and there would be petitions demanding the dog be put down. just cuz they are police dogs and supposed to be HA the news and mainstream people give them a free pass? makes no sense at all. 

here in my county a few weeks ago a police K9 got shot while chasing down a suspect. once in the paw/leg and once in the face. no offense to a good dog with a lot of time spent training him, but there were so many donation funds out! they must have raised at least $10k for a government owned dog. makes no sense. im just baffled by it all. 

not to mention that no where in that article did it even mention the breed, age, sex or general condition of any of the 3 K9 officers. from the lil picture we can assume that they are 2 GSDs and a lab. but we all know here, u cant tell a breed by looks alone 

end frustrated ramble.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Hahaha... this is a soapbox issue for me... :goodpost:
> 
> I've done the work and this type of thing happens alot. Matter of fact most attacks on children are by GSD or Mali's even more important (police dogs) HOWEVER there is such a political hype and agenda to be had and believed by all that the police will save us from crime, that the idea is to big to fail. Yes many many many police dog attacks even when reported on the news its lightly and soon the entire actions falls away. Police dogs attack innocent civilians all the time and turn on handlers quite often. Because they're breeding the 20th/21st century war dogs no longer used for herding or stock guardians since WWII they have been selectively bred for HA and manstopping ability.


exactly, i can show you 100s of pics of them attacking american G.I.s. those dogs were trained to attack man


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Hahaha... this is a soapbox issue for me... :goodpost:
> 
> I've done the work and this type of thing happens alot. Matter of fact most attacks on children are by GSD or Mali's even more important (police dogs) HOWEVER there is such a political hype and agenda to be had and believed by all that the police will save us from crime, that the idea is to big to fail. Yes many many many police dog attacks even when reported on the news its lightly and soon the entire actions falls away. Police dogs attack innocent civilians all the time and turn on handlers quite often. Because they're breeding the 20th/21st century war dogs no longer used for herding or stock guardians since WWII they have been selectively bred for HA and manstopping ability.


:cheers: Very few officers of K9 units understand what they have and how to fully control any situation involving their hounds.. Both in training aspect AND dispatch aspect.. Breeding programs offer serious and highly intelligent animals that abilities tend to be over looked to the full spectrum and reality.

Same story can be said with those breeding old world Bandogs, war dog Mastiffs.. Purpose to stop a man dead in tracks at all costs.. Guns, knifes take your pick.. Chances are they will still put you down at last breathe unless lucky.. And yes, consider yourself lucky.

The sheer drive and lack of "typical" emotion followed with typical working stock is enough for most to stay the  away.. Once "on" its "on" until the handler can manage to pull off OR until its done.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I've seen actual goading and pre attack/ work hyping of police dogs.
Just as I've seen true dog handlers have even tempered dogs.
I'm not gonna make A statement of statistic. 
I will say its the responsibility of the dept. to matchmake.
Over critical is necessary when it's A gun on A leash, with A badge, is as bad or worse than A rogue cop. The dog has no real conscience and isn't making its own crisis bound decision or determination.
Proper human and dog management should be implemented.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

william williamson said:


> I've seen actual goading and pre attack/ work hyping of police dogs.
> Just as I've seen true dog handlers have even tempered dogs.
> I'm not gonna make A statement of statistic.
> I will say its the responsibility of the dept. to matchmake.
> ...


One more reason ( :goodpost: ) we call you Uncle... All in crayon and nice simple words of wisdom that everyone can appreciate.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

As I give A lesson once learned, I still sit with my chin on my palms starry eyed listening to the story tellers also.
"I am we, and we are the circle".


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

I read the article,and one attack was because the dog was NOT secured in the car.Handler's fault-result was that the dog was put down.
These dogs was chosen for their aggreation,and further trained to a higher level.To simply turn them on and off is not as simple as a light switch.I know the need for dogs like this,but I dont like them simply being disposed of just like that.
Thank you,
Henry
ps...each handler knows of the potential danger working with these most special dogs.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

leatherman-cowboy said:


> I read the article,and one attack was because the dog was NOT secured in the car.Handler's fault-result was that the dog was put down.
> These dogs was chosen for their aggreation,and further trained to a higher level.To simply turn them on and off is not as simple as a light switch.I know the need for dogs like this,but I dont like them simply being disposed of just like that.
> Thank you,
> Henry
> ps...each handler knows of the potential danger working with these most special dogs.


As already brought up now, it is ALWAYS the handler at fault.. Well, 99% of the time anyhow.. Know what your feeding, how the hound is bred and treat the ANIMAL with proper respect, training and mentality.

I've personally never met a hound i couldn't handler.. Well, i say this however i did have two Chows loose in the neighborhood i couldn't round safely.. Of course, part is the nature of how they were bred and part is mentally unstable.. Not properly trained or worked resulted in the unstable plus function equals disaster.. Some here may remember, discussed further with individuals here and they know the story.

Point being, it is ALL mentality. If you, the handler is self confident, natural born leader, know how to properly train, work and feed the hound of choice you in return offer the most control and ability.

Something often over looked but common sense is dogs, while domesticated and bred with human intentions are in fact animals. Often treated, spoiled and thought of now in days as family members, babies, kids, etc.. Theres nothing wrong with it IF you still understand and PROPERLY maintain the animal to fullest ability.. Animal first, function and ability first, health first.. ALL else is secondary.

A well bred working dog placed in a average home of the century is just failing.. It doesn't matter if we are talking about average family, average officer or average dip shit.. Average has no use for such animal thus should not feed or handle such.

The recipe is what was in my other post as what CAN happen and WILL happen.. Of course, in the wrong hands.

Then the flip side is breeding under false intentions for the dog to pet status or registry status.. Different topic all together, of course however altering the state of which that has been since creation of strain, breed or domesticated animal all together has resulted in the past century of nothing but genetic disorders, new problematic BS that could have been avoided.

It is one giant circle of  and people wonder why i'm so against just owning pets.. GRANTED rescuing has its place however it could have been ALL avoided. It is there now, clean it up as respectable beings on this planet. It is simple yet dumbfounded logic to the masses.

The healthiest strands, dogs and domesticated stock are those that are still being bred for use.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i personally just cant stand the GSD as breed. 
i cant speak for police bred dogs as i havent worked with them.
but your average everyday "family" GSD is too sketchy for my taste, Them and border collies... maube cause i just work with them in clincal siruations nut whenever i come across either breed in the clinic they hate me. its weird, those two breeds just always hate me. 99% of the time they're fine with my co-workers, nut its just me they dont like.
i dont get it.


----------



## chloesredboy (Jun 1, 2012)

> i personally just cant stand the GSD as breed.





> your average everyday "family" GSD is too sketchy for my taste,


x 2. People have given me grief for my dislike of the breed. I get compared to Pit Bull haters and accused of being ignorant for judging a whole breed due to bad experiences with a few particular dogs. I've actually never had a bad experience with GSD's,just that every single one I've ever come into contact with has been to cagey for my liking.


----------

